# 78 Ontario plate found in embankment



## RCO (Oct 1, 2016)

this time of year once the swimming is over I tend to start checking a lot of parks and embankments along roads for bottles , I didn't find a lot of bottles down this one other than modern beer bottles and an old broken pepsi from 57 and a broken John Collins pop bottle . 

did find this odd bent up license plate from 1978 , a nice bright yellow colour , had a rubber hammer in the garage and was able to bend it back into shape without doing too much damage , other than a little bit of paint along one bend chipped off . 
was just going to hang it up in garage next to some other ones I have found over the years


----------



## Ace31 (Oct 1, 2016)

It appears to be in decent shape, you could always touch it up with a little yellow paint.


----------



## RCO (Oct 2, 2016)

Ace31 said:


> It appears to be in decent shape, you could always touch it up with a little yellow paint.



only thing you'd need the exact same shade of yellow for it to look right , and its just going to hang in the garage , its actually nicer than some of the other plates I've found , many were in dumps and not this nice , its also only bright yellow one . most I've found are white, black or blue colours


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 3, 2016)

That's a quarterly truck plate, I didn't know they were made of a different  material than the normal Ontario plates.  I've found a fair number of Ontario plates over the years but I usually leave them because they're too rusted.  I much prefer Quebec plates, they come in so many more colours than the Ontario ones and they have been rustproof since the 50's.  I need to spend more time searching in Quebec, I've only found one so far (a 1977).


----------



## RCO (Oct 5, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a quarterly truck plate, I didn't know they were made of a different  material than the normal Ontario plates.  I've found a fair number of Ontario plates over the years but I usually leave them because they're too rusted.  I much prefer Quebec plates, they come in so many more colours than the Ontario ones and they have been rustproof since the 50's.  I need to spend more time searching in Quebec, I've only found one so far (a 1977).



I've only found 1 quebec plate before and it was a modern one I found swimming by a dock , I'm likely too far away from quebec to find any . most of the Ontario one's I've found have been in bad condition and rusty etc . also not in many different colours , the oldest plate I've ever found was from early 40's


----------

